

Ask HN: YC for non-consumer technology startups? - bobz

Most of the high profile YC success stories seem to be consumer-facing, web and mobile startups.  Others, like Heroku, are still tightly bound to that same business community, serving mostly agile web based startups.<p>What do people think about YC for other business types?  I'm particularly interested in disruptive technology innovation in established, well financed industries.<p>Questions:<p>* Has YC been <i>interested in</i> opportunities like this?<p>* Would YC be <i>as helpful for</i> opportunities like this?<p>* Are there any <i>notable success stories</i>?<p>Thanks!
======
mindcrime
For what it's worth, this: <http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html> speaks a little
bit to your first question. It seems that they are definitely interested in
areas other than just consumer-facing web and mobile applications.

As to the rest... I'll be interested to hear those answers as well.

~~~
silverlake
Yeah, items #4-7 are all enterprisey things. Several others look like stuff
for businesses.

------
dstein
It is somewhat ironic that a lot of PG's essays talk about finding the "next
Google" or "next Microsoft" and investing in disruptive new technology. But
when you go through the YC companies at <http://yclist.com/> they are almost
exclusively consumer/social web apps and knock-offs of existing services. Few
would qualify as new technology.

------
revorad
<http://octopart.com>

------
HackrNwsDesignr
www.techwildcatters.com does more enterprise projects and not consumer.

